# Moab, Utah?



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 3, 2012)

Any timeshares near Moab, Utah? My husband and his friends want to visit this area to hike and mt. bike. I could not find any in the resort reviews.

TIA,
Gayle


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 3, 2012)

No timeshares there, unfortunately.  I've used www.moabcondorentals.com in the past and had good success.  There are quite a few townhomes for rent in the area.  

Sue


----------



## vacationcrazy (Nov 3, 2012)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Any timeshares near Moab, Utah? My husband and his friends want to visit this area to hike and mt. bike. I could not find any in the resort reviews.
> 
> TIA,
> Gayle



We rented a beautiful condo which we found on VRBO.  We went with our son in May of this year. He rode the famous slick rock. We loved it there. Went to Canyonlands NP, Arches, and Dead Horse State Park.  Great hiking. We rented a jeep and rode down into the canyon at canyonlands.  It was quite awesome.  What amazing scenery.  If you would like the link to the condo send me a PM.  It is a three bedroom condo.
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 3, 2012)

I've always thought Moab would be a great location for a timeshare development. With all there is to do for hikers, bikers, and rock climbers, two national parks right outside of town, and the amazing scenery of Monument Valley just down the road, it's a no-brainer.

We'll be visiting there in early October next year, right after the Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque, so be sure to post what accommodations you do find.  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Nov 4, 2012)

vacationcrazy said:


> Went to Canyonlands NP, Arches, and Dead Horse State Park.


We were there in April of this year and loved all those places.  We stayed in a Best Western in Moab and found motel prices in the area on the high side.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the web sites, Moab is on the bucket list.  When is it to hot or cold to go and be comfortable?


----------



## Steve (Nov 4, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> Thanks for the web sites, Moab is on the bucket list.  When is it to hot or cold to go and be comfortable?



The answer to this question depends on your tolerance for heat and cold.  However, I would say that it is generally too cold in December, January, and February.  It is generally too hot in July and August.  The best times to visit Moab are in the spring and the fall.

Steve


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, Steve that is what I was thinking, but wasn't sure.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 21, 2013)

Has anyone flown into Grand Junction for a trip to Moab?  We are currently planning on going the first week of April 2014.


----------

